# Comment agmenter la portée wifi de mon powerbook G4?



## Wonto (2 Octobre 2007)

Salut a tous... 

Voila, j'ai une question assez "simple"...

J'habite en face de mon unnif', nous disposons 24h/24 d'un bon reseau 
wifi gratuitement avec notre mot de passe "etudiant".

Je capte le reseau dans la cuisine de ma maison communautaire mais pas dans ma chambre qui se situe a l'arriere.

La question est simple, comment "augmenter" la capacité de mon ordi a "capter" le reseau, car je sais que les autres etudiants "pcistes" capte le reseau et que l'occupante précedente de ma chambre captait le reseau...

Je suis donc frustré d'avoir un mac si peu "performant"...

J'ai bien entendu parler de "bridge" mais je supose qu'il faut parametrer les deux wifi pour qu'il "dialogue" entre eux... et je n'ai pas acces aux reglages
 de mon unnif'...

est ce qu'une clé usb wifi ou une carte pmcia serait plus performantes?

Voila voila... j'espere avoir été assez clair dans ma question!


----------



## Wonto (2 Octobre 2007)

Bha pas grand monde pour me repondre...

Snif...


----------



## tremendus (2 Octobre 2007)

Tu as essayé de placer ton modem dans des endroits différents chez toi
de  façon à ce qu'il soit le mieux placé, voire non géné par je ne sais quel appareil ?
T'as pas un micro onde "foutteur de zone" ?


----------



## Wonto (3 Octobre 2007)

Le "modem" n'est pas chez moi, vu que le reseau vient de l'unnif' de l'autre cot&#233; de la rue... en Wifi...

J'ai disposition un router wifi pour faire "pont" mais je sais pas du tout comment ca marche...


----------



## manustyle (4 Octobre 2007)

Salut,

j'ai acheté ça pour étendre la couverture de mon réseau wifi a toute ma maison.

http://www.devolo.fr/fr_FR_cs/produkte/Produits dlan/dlanwirelessext.html

Ca marche impec !


----------



## fraisouil (4 Octobre 2007)

Tr&#232;s bien ton adaptateur mais extension du r&#233;seau se fait via les prises de courant dans une m&#234;me maison ou appartement. Or, Wonto souhaite une port&#233;e WIFI hors appartement et maison. De toute fa&#231;on la WIFI a une port&#233;e assez r&#233;duite, une dizaine de m&#232;tres &#224; vol d'oiseau.


----------



## tremendus (4 Octobre 2007)

En effet le wifi a pas une portée très puissante, et j'imagine que beaucoup comme toi
puisent à la source, tu devrai faire des test avec ton utilitaire de réseau (ping)
un peu partout chez toi pour voir quel est le meilleur emplacement.
Il y a aussi dans le menu Airport une option "robuste d'interférence" à opter,
pas magique mais peut être un plus.

Il est comment ton icône (barre de menu) de l'airport, je veux dire il est tout black,
bref combien de "barrettes" ?


----------



## Wonto (4 Octobre 2007)

Bhaaa... comme expliqué plus haut, dans le cuisine (communautaire) j'ai un signale de deux barres... et dans ma chambre, j'ai meme pas le nom du reseau dans les liste des reseaux dispos!

C'est ca le drame... Comment je fais pour chater dans mon lit peinard avec mes mot? pour mes  forums? pour mes infos? j'y etais habitué... snif...

J'crois qu'apriori y'a pas des masses de solution car j'ai pas acces a la source du wifi pour pouvoir instaler un "pont" ou une antenne plus puissante.

Bref, c'est la dech' !


----------



## melaure (4 Octobre 2007)

Il te faut capter et relayer le réseau wifi. Comme tu n'as probablement pas de WDS en  façe, je ne vois guère que la solution d'une machine tierce. Tu mets un vieux portable wifi en réception, tu fais partager la connection wifi sur le port Ethernet. Sur ce port Ethernet tu mets un cable et une borne Express au bout, qui va te créer un réseau wifi plus proche.


----------



## Wonto (5 Octobre 2007)

Ouai bon, j'ai plutot interet a acheter un nouvel ordi...  

Je sais pas si un Mac plus recent que le mien "capte" mieux, faudrais que j'essaie... on sait jamais que je craque pour un imac... 

Enfin, on va voir, mais ca sent mauvais pour mon surf nocturne...


----------



## tremendus (5 Octobre 2007)

Je suis pas sûr qu'un nouvelle ordi fera plus fort niveau wifi,
c'est plus une question de distance pour chopper le signal.

Je sais pas ce que ça vaut mais ça vaut le coup d'il :

http://matmatic.free.fr/index.php?section=wifi


----------



## Charly777 (5 Octobre 2007)

Une réponse très bête et je ne sais même pas si ça existe :

Une rallonge usb à brancher sur l'ordi d'un côté et de l'autre sur une clef usb wifi. Bien sûr tu places l'extrémité de la rallonge dans la cuisine qui doit pas être si éloigné que ça ! et si t'as peur pour les vols tu passes par la fenêtre... le nombre de cable qu'on faisait passé par la fenêtre en cité U...  

Après si ça peut marcher avec des cable ethernet et un adaptateur wifi ethernet...

Ce n'est qu'une idée, si il faut j'ai raconté un tissu d'âneries.


----------



## Wonto (5 Octobre 2007)

Ce que je crois savoir c'est que les powerbook sont pas les champion de la port&#233;e... 

Par contre je constate que les pc sont plus "puissants" sur ce point...

alors je me dis que peut etre, un cl&#233; usb ou une carte pmcia (j'ai un powerbook, donc un port pmcia machin chose) ne serait pas plus puissant que mon airport int&#233;gr&#233;... 

Mais quid du matos compatible? j'ai pas encore fait d'etude de march&#233; mais ca doit exister a moins que personne n'ai developp&#233; des drivers pour mac... Je sens deja arriver les probleme de conflit entre airport et ma carte wifi "externe" etc.

Mais faudrais peut etre essayer... 

Pour la ralonge, c'est une id&#233;e... ou passer un cable ethernet sur l'ordi d'un "voisin"...


----------



## tremendus (5 Octobre 2007)

Tu as essayé justement chez un de tes voisins qui captait bien pour voir si le tien
était au même niveau ? De façon à savoir si c'est une question de puissance de
ton Mac où d'emplacement...


----------



## Wonto (6 Octobre 2007)

Oui, c'est belle et bien ne question de puissance.... moi, ou je capte 2 barres, mes amis pc en capte 4 voir 5.... mes amis pc on du reseau dans ma chambre et pas moi...

Si les pc n'avaient pas de reseau, je ne serais pas aussi frustr&#233;... Le mac a montr&#233; ses points faible.... je file a la fnac m'acheter un fujistu siemens...

Non c'est une blague, mais j'en rale quand meme...


----------



## vg93179 (6 Octobre 2007)

Je te confirmes; pour avoir un powerbook G4, un G5 et un macbook à la maison; je peux te dire que le G4 capte que dalle par rapport au G5, lui même dépassé par le macbook, qui affiche une liste impressionante de réseaux non détectés par les deux autres. 


Quant à tremdendus, en plus de ne pas savoir lire, de répondre à côté (un peu comme manustyle... ) il raconte vraiment n'importe quoi. Désolé, mais il est tard et je me sens d'humeur franche...


----------



## anthoprotic (6 Octobre 2007)

vg93179 a dit:


> Je te confirmes; pour avoir un powerbook G4, un G5 et un macbook à la maison; je peux te dire que le G4 capte que dalle par rapport au G5, lui même dépassé par le macbook, qui affiche une liste impressionante de réseaux non détectés par les deux autres.
> 
> 
> Quant à tremdendus, en plus de ne pas savoir lire, de répondre à côté (un peu comme manustyle... ) il raconte vraiment n'importe quoi. Désolé, mais il est tard et je me sens d'humeur franche...



Oui vraiment, mon Macbook qui "exploite" la norme "n" du Wifi capte largement mieux que mon ancien iBook G4, j'vous raconte pas!


----------



## tremendus (6 Octobre 2007)

vg93179 a dit:


> Quant à tremdendus, en plus de ne pas savoir lire, de répondre à côté (un peu comme manustyle... ) il raconte vraiment n'importe quoi. Désolé, mais il est tard et je me sens d'humeur franche...



Ouh la, j'ai dû dire vraiment qqchose d'incroyable pour te mettre dans cette franchise...
Enfin bref, tu as raison tu dois être dans ta 25ème heure.

Il n'y a que ceux qui essayent d'aider qui risque de dire des bétises,
et encore, en ai je dis autant...

Il est vrai que ta réponse nous ammène bien plus loin 

Au fait, moi aussi j'ai trois ordi à la maison, et même (pas le choix hein) un PC
qui capte moins bien le signal en wifi que mon ibook G4 (étonnant non ?!)
Tu peux pas faire une règle générale par rapport à chez toi,
c'est pas aussi mathématique le réseau, plein de choses viennent en compte.

Je refranchisse et j'arrête là, je sais peut être pas lire
mais écris au moins bien mon nom 

:rateau: bon allez, petite querelle et déjà pardonné,
reprennons le fil du post ->


----------



## guytantakul (6 Octobre 2007)

Bon, calmons-nous (et évitons les comparaisons, ce n'est pas très élégant).

Je poste parce que je suis sans doute le plus nerveux ici. 
Gaffe aux éclaboussures.


----------



## Wonto (7 Octobre 2007)

Bon, sinon...

Cette semaine, je vais tester le reseau avec un macbook d'un pot on verra ce que ca donne...

Si ca va bcp mieux, peut etre essais ou test (je sais pas comment) pour voir si ca serait pas ma carte airport qui deraille... ensuite essais de clé usb d'un pote aussi...

Et peut etre finir pas un essais d'une carte pmcia et voir si pas de conflit entre celle ci et l'airport...


----------



## vg93179 (7 Octobre 2007)

Wonto a dit:


> Bon, sinon...
> 
> Cette semaine, je vais tester le reseau avec un macbook d'un pot on verra ce que ca donne...
> 
> ...



Ca donnera que tu capteras bien mieux le réseau avec le macbook du pote. 
Mon powerbook capte plus mal que tous les macbook dans tous les endroits où je vais avec (et TOUS les macbook captent mieux..) 
C'est comme ça, la carte airport est moins puissante. Ou a ue moindre portée du fait du revêtement métallique, peut être... bref;
Ta carte airport ne déraille pas. 
C'est juste que c'est un powerbook, voilà.


----------



## melaure (7 Octobre 2007)

vg93179 a dit:


> Ca donnera que tu capteras bien mieux le réseau avec le macbook du pote.
> Mon powerbook capte plus mal que tous les macbook dans tous les endroits où je vais avec (et TOUS les macbook captent mieux..)
> C'est comme ça, la carte airport est moins puissante. Ou a ue moindre portée du fait du revêtement métallique, peut être... bref;
> Ta carte airport ne déraille pas.
> C'est juste que c'est un powerbook, voilà.



Je confirme avec le MacBook que j'ai acheté pour ma soeur. Rien à voir en Wifi. Plus qu'a casser ta tirelire


----------



## Wonto (7 Octobre 2007)

Si je casse c'est pour un iMac...

Solution a envisager et "pas" cher...

cl&#233; usb wifi et ralonge usb pour aller capter le reseau plus loin? C'est viable? 

J'ai peur d'avoi un conflit entre mon airport et ma cl&#233; wifi... des retours d'experience de ce point de vue?


----------



## vg93179 (11 Octobre 2007)

faut d&#233;sactiver airport, et devrait pas y avoir de soucis.... 
Enfin, si tu trouves une cl&#233; wifi avec un pilote fiable pour mac !


----------



## Wonto (30 Octobre 2007)

Up du jour...

Y'en qui peuvent m'expliquer le fonctionement du "pont" sur une airport express? Qu'elles sont reglages a faire sur son reseau? parametrage de la "source" ? 

Pas envie d'investir 100&#8364; pour rien...

Merci!


----------



## Wonto (10 Décembre 2007)

Petit up...

Je n'ai tjr pas reussi a résoudre mopn probleme d'internet, mais j'ai a ma disposition un routeur philips adsl sna6500.

Serait il possible de l'utiliser pour faire un "pont"? Si oui comment? ou puis je trouver la doc necessaire pour m'expliquer le fonctionement de ce type d'instalation... 

Merci a vous...


----------



## melaure (10 Décembre 2007)

Wonto a dit:


> Petit up...
> 
> Je n'ai tjr pas reussi a résoudre mopn probleme d'internet, mais j'ai a ma disposition un routeur philips adsl sna6500.
> 
> ...



Je ne vois pas ce que tu vas faire avec un routeur, ce n'est pas un client Wifi. Un pont WDS n'est possible que si tu configures les deux bornes wifi qui en font parti. Or l'une d'elles n'est pas chez toi, donc tu ne peux pas y toucher.

Le truc c'est d'avoir une machine qui capte et qui ré-émet sur un autre réseau wifi.

Sinon achête une clé Wifi 802.11n. Ca captera déjà bien mieux même si l'émetteur n'est qu'en G.


----------



## Wonto (10 Décembre 2007)

Et existe il des machine qui capte et ré-emettent le signal?

J'ai deja acheté un clé d-link et le resultat n'etait pas a la hauteur de mes espérences... mais elle n'etait pas "g" ! 

Y'en a t'il des compatibles Mac osx? J'en ai pas encore vu...


----------



## melaure (10 Décembre 2007)

Wonto a dit:


> Et existe il des machine qui capte et ré-emettent le signal?
> 
> J'ai deja acheté un clé d-link et le resultat n'etait pas a la hauteur de mes espérences... mais elle n'etait pas "g" !
> 
> Y'en a t'il des compatibles Mac osx? J'en ai pas encore vu...



C'est simplement une machine(Mac ou PC) avec deux cartes wifi ou dongle wifi. Avec un des dongle tu captes et avec l'autre tu ré-émet via le partage de connection web que tu as dans les prefs Partage de Mac OS X.


----------



## Museforever (11 Décembre 2007)

Avec un routeur comme le WRT54GL (moins de 50 euros) il y a moyen de l'utiliser comme passerelle (ce que vous appelez un pont).

De plus, tu peux flasher le routeur pour augmenter sa portée Wifi. Le mien se trouve dans le garage, un batiment situé a 50 m de ma chambre et qui nous sépare par 3 murs de béton, et je capte le signal dans ma chambre à 4 barres.


----------

